# 고 and 지만 in the past tense



## yapjc

talking about yesterday ...

미국은 비가 많이 *오*고 아주 더웠어요. Is *오 (verb stem: present tense) correct?* do we use past tense form in front of 고?

저는 어제 칠리크랩 요리를 *했*지만 맛없었어요.

Cause past tense(*했)* is used before 지만 but I'm not very sure about 고.

what if a sentence contains both "and" & "but", 
땃기주스가 *시원하*고 *맛있었*지만 비쌌어요. 

감사합니다


----------



## maghanish2

This is a good question!

I belive that you can use both 오고 and 왔고, but I could be wrong.  They may change the meaning of the sentence.

I'll be anxious to hear form people who know for sure!


----------



## ddubug

Usually, in Korean grammar, tense is applied to only on 'the latest' words.
For example, 

나는 밥을 먹었다.
그 다음에 나는 사과를 먹었다.
그 다음에 나는 딸기를 먹었다.
어제.

Let me mix this into one sentence.

어제, 나는 밥을 먹*고*, 사과를 먹*고*, 딸기를 먹*었*다.

So,

딸기쥬스가 시원했다.
딸기쥬스가 맛있었다.

----> 딸기쥬스가 시원하*고* 맛있*었*다.

딸기쥬스가 시원하고 맛있고 싱싱하고 달*았*지만/(but) 비쌌어요.(0)
딸기쥬스가 시원하고 맛있고 싱싱하고 달지만 비쌌어요(0)


----------



## broJoon

I found that I couldn't generalize this grammar structure... so I'll just come up with some cases..

1) Sequential actions by same subject
    use the past tense for last verb

    -나는 샤워를 하고, 옷을 갈아입고, 전화를 하고, 밖으로 *나갔다*. 

   but if the actions were done by different subjects 
   use the past tense for both.

   - 나는 맥주를 주문했고, 그녀는 칵테일을 주문했다.

 2) To emphasize the following action.
     It has a meaning of "TOO" or "ALSO" and usually comes with "도"

   - "엄마 저 비디오 게임 해도 되요? 저 숙제도 했고, 저녁도 다 먹었어요"

There must be some more cases in which we can use past tense with "고", and want to see them from others.


----------



## AKoreanUser

I agree with ddubug and maghanish2.

Technically, "tense is applied to only on 'the latest' words." but in daily life, "you can use both 오고 and 왔고."


----------



## yapjc

여러분은 감사합니다

Thanks for the explanations, it is really helpful 

내일은 휴일이에요. can't wait for tomorrow to arrive ha.

또 만나요!


----------

